# A question about boot loader



## Miax (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello, I tried to make a windows 7 and FreeBSD multi boot system using the boot loader from FreeBSD(boot0). It was succesful but there is another boot menu F3 Win except F1 FreeBSD, F2 Win. The F3 Win doesn't work at all and throws a boot error, while F1 FreeBSD and F2 Win work fine. How can I delete this F3 Win in the boot menu?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 2, 2010)

You probably have 2 Windows formatted partitions.

You can use the -m (mask) option to boot0cfg to "mask" certain slices. See boot0cfg(8).


----------



## Savagedlight (Nov 2, 2010)

win7 make one boot partition (which also contains some debug tools), and one install partition.
The boot partition should be 100MB.


----------



## vermaden (Nov 2, 2010)

Savagedlight said:
			
		

> win7 make one boot partition (which also contains some debug tools), and one install partition.
> The boot partition should be 100MB.


Its possible to install Windows 7 with only one partition, like that:
1. Create new partition (whatever size)
2. Now You will have 1st partition with 100MB size and the 2nd one that You wanted to create.
3. Delete the 2nd partition.
4. Resize 1st partition to the sie You need.

Volia!


----------

